# New product alert



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Shark just introduced the RS 1000 Pro. It is a router fence and lift system that is akin to a CNC married to a router table. It isn't cheap ($1600) but if you use a router a lot the repeatable precision might justify it. Or if you just love well made machines with all the bells and whistles. 

The fence looks very similar to the Incra with a CNC style stepper motor installed.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like the rebranded and maybe upgraded their old Ready 2 Route system.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Lazyman said:


> Looks like the rebranded and maybe upgraded their old Ready 2 Route system.


Didn't see it before under the old name. Thanks


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

StumpyNubs and probably others did some video reviews of the old R2R system quite a while ago.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

It’s an interesting concept. I feel like it’s kind of looking for a niche market though. Not something that I think would be super useful for me, but someone surely could benefit from it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I like some of the functionality, but it would be nice if you could purchase it without the fence, router plate and inserts if you already own quality components. I also have an under-cabinet dust collecting bin from Incra - CleanSweep. I don't think the RS 1000 will work with that and I'd miss the dust collection.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

builtinbkyn said:


> I like some of the functionality, but it would be nice if you could purchase it without the fence, router plate and inserts if you already own quality components. I also have an under-cabinet dust collecting bin from Incra - CleanSweep. I don't think the RS 1000 will work with that and I'd miss the dust collection.


Sounds like you just want the lift. Both MLCS and Grizzly have them. But this shark is the first electric fence I have seen commercially. I have seen a couple folks that DIY fences.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

RyanGi said:


> It’s an interesting concept. I feel like it’s kind of looking for a niche market though. Not something that I think would be super useful for me, but someone surely could benefit from it.


True, and the price will certainly limit who would purchase one for sure. I just thought it was a cool concept. 

My hope would be that some competitors out there will jump on the concept and the pricing will drop.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

OzarkJim said:


> Sounds like you just want the lift. Both MLCS and Grizzly have them. But this shark is the first electric fence I have seen commercially. I have seen a couple folks that DIY fences.


I would like the lift and the mechanism that positions the fence. I have a 36" JessEm fence that I really like, that looks longer than the fence that comes with the system.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

builtinbkyn said:


> I would like the lift and the mechanism that positions the fence. I have a 36" JessEm fence that I really like, that looks longer than the fence that comes with the system.


I can understand that. JessEm makes great stuff. The Shark fence system would be more like the Incra fence merged with automation. I think it is focused more on folks that do a LOT of stepped repetitive cuts.

But I could also see modifications to the Shark to make whatever you want. Looks like just a couple bolts to remove its fence and maybe adapt it to the JessEm?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

OzarkJim said:


> I can understand that. JessEm makes great stuff. The Shark fence system would be more like the Incra fence merged with automation. I think it is focused more on folks that do a LOT of stepped repetitive cuts.
> 
> But I could also see modifications to the Shark to make whatever you want. Looks like just a couple bolts to remove its fence and maybe adapt it to the JessEm?


I have the Incra fence too lol It's no longer mounted and sits in a box. Guess I should put it on the marketplace here. I'm sure the Shark system could be adapted to the JessEm, but it would be nice and I'm sure less expensive to not have to buy those components I don't need.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

builtinbkyn said:


> I have the Incra fence too lol It's no longer mounted and sits in a box. Guess I should put it on the marketplace here. I'm sure the Shark system could be adapted to the JessEm, but it would be nice and I'm sure less expensive to not have to buy those components I don't need.


You prefer the JessEm over the Incra???

Let me know if you do put it up for sale.

FYI,
We have two router tables at present. One is Incra fence with JessEm lift. The other table is what I am looking to upgrade. Just not sure if I want to go the big bucks for the new Shark system. Particularly because we are looking at Shapers too.


----------

